# Freeslice and AvG



## JTW2007 (Dec 30, 2008)

What are these? I googled around and such, but can't really find a comprehensive description of them. I know they're both advanced edge-pairing methods, but how do they work?

EDIT: Just found an AvG tutorial, so just freeslice now.


----------



## Ellis (Dec 30, 2008)

You sure found AvG quickly...

I've never heard the term "freeslice" for edges but I assume its just the other frank morris/bigcubes method as those are the only two methods that I've heard of. I've heard the bigcubes method called freestyle before so probably.

btw, AvG is not advanced. Its really simple, but fast because the recognition is easier and there is only one algorithm to learn.


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2008)

Try bigcubes.com


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 30, 2008)

Bigcubes.com confuses me. I don't think the descriptions are as good as they could be. Are there any other websites besides bigcubes that are any good?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 30, 2008)

there' a video on bigcubes.com done by Frank Morris, that'll explain it pretty well.

EDIT: http://bigcubes.com/5x5x5/555edges.wmv


----------



## Ellis (Dec 30, 2008)

How do you normally solve a 5x5 if you don't know what AvG is and bigcubes.com confuses you?

anyway, try AvG, its easier... you do the same thing the whole way through. Arnaud has a tutorial on his youtube and there is a thread with example solves in the how-to section of the forum.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 30, 2008)

I just pair edges one by one intuitively.


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 30, 2008)

Then that's freeslice.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh. Okay. No more freeslice then. Time to go learn AvG!


----------



## hr.mohr (Dec 30, 2008)

You should check out both Arnaud and Erik's videos on AvG. Arnaud uses E-slice and Erik uses M-slice.


----------



## riffz (Jan 2, 2009)

I prefer holding the cube like Erik because the edges will be on the left or right (both easy to see). However, if you hold it the way Arnaud does, it's much more difficult to see the bottom layer.


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 2, 2009)

riffz said:


> I prefer holding the cube like Erik because the edges will be on the left or right (both easy to see). However, if you hold it the way Arnaud does, it's much more difficult to see the bottom layer.



Yeah I could imagine M slice being annoying. Wouldn't you need F turns in there to insert other edges?? ew.

Anyway I just sort of figured this out but im sure a lot of people use it, I just make full tredges, then leave it sliced, and insert edges so that the center slices remain horizontal, and continue to slice around. Freeslice? It would def be a perfect title for it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 2, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Then that's freeslice.


 
........no


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 2, 2009)

I know. He slices to solve an edge. Then, replaces it with a trash edge and restores his centers.

But, freeslice is slicing to solve edges then replacing your centers afer solving the first 8 edges.


----------

